# Video of Hemingway Family History of Suicide - "Running From Crazy"



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

"Running from Crazy": Mariel Hemingway Tackles Family History of Suicide, Mental Illness in New Doc

The new documentary "Running from Crazy" chronicles the life of actress Mariel Hemingway, the granddaughter of the great novelist Ernest Hemingway. The film focuses on Mariel's family history of mental illness and the suicides of seven relatives, including her grandfather and her sister, Margaux. The film is directed by the two-time Academy Award-winning filmmaker Barbara Kopple, whose documentary "Harlan County U.S.A." has become a classic and won an Oscar in 1977. We're joined by Mariel Hemingway and Barbara Kopple from the Sundance Film Festival in Utah.






Well, I give up, I can't post a video! Used to be able to .


----------

